# CIF Playoffs



## Dominic (May 24, 2021)

Anyone still in the hunt?


----------



## been there (May 24, 2021)

I wish.  It was too hard with club not backing down.  SCDSL, GA, ECRL, ECNL went full bore and it was too many injuries once it got back past first round of CIF


----------



## lafalafa (May 24, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Anyone still in the hunt?


Yes friday finals

Regionals next week 

We try to post streams as I catch them


----------



## Dominic (May 24, 2021)

city or southern section?


----------



## espola (May 24, 2021)

Dominic said:


> city or southern section?


Or San Diego?

In D3 girls. Oceanside beat San Pasqual 1-1 (5-4 pks), then lost by forfeit against Central Union of El Centro.  Central Union had a bye in the first round, so now they are in the quarterfinals (at home against Sage Creek).


----------



## Lodan36 (May 24, 2021)

Southern section D3...King Riverside plays Alta Loma on Saturday for the championship.....had a tough league with Santiago, centennial and Roosevelt all playing in higher divisions...


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 25, 2021)

DD's team is still in it.  Playing today in El Centro (see @espola's post).


----------



## outside! (May 25, 2021)

Son's team made their first appearance ever in Open Division. They lost in the first round. My son said that it was one of the ugliest games of soccer he had ever participated in with lots of boot ball from both sides. The other team had a player get a red card. The player tried to stop one of our players from returning the ball to the center circle after a goal (it looked like he was going in for a tackle). Another of our players pushed him away, so the opposing player kicked our player. Now he gets to sit out the rest of the playoffs. Smart. It all could have been avoided if the ref would have blown his whistle and issued a yellow or two right after the goal was scored and there was a scuffle in the goal.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> DD's team is still in it.  Playing today in El Centro (see @espola's post).


Do you know what the forfeit was about?


----------



## ToonArmy (May 25, 2021)

Division 1 Rooting for Villa Park in girls my DD knows many girls there and was rooting for Godinez (Santa Ana) boys they got taken to the wood shed it looks like by Mira Costa In the semis


----------



## lafalafa (May 25, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Division 1 Rooting for Villa Park in girls my DD knows many girls there and was rooting for Godinez (Santa Ana) boys they got taken to the wood shed it looks like by Mira Costa In the semis


Yeah that boys came out firing on all cylinders:  two goals scored within the first 5 minutes and it was 4-0 after 20.   2nd half was better for Godinez and they hit the post at least once I recall.

Public school vs private for the championship.   Who your routing for?   Loyola is a good team and it was 1-1 in preseason.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah that boys came out firing on all cylinders:  two goals scored within the first 5 minutes and it was 4-0 after 20.   2nd half was better for Godinez and they hit the post at least once I recall.
> 
> Public school vs private for the championship.   Who your routing for?   Loyola is a good team and it was 1-1 in preseason.


Pulling for the local Team in Mira Costa!


----------



## sdklutz (May 25, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you know what the forfeit was about?


lol - not soccer related, something else that would cause the whole team to not be able to play. Same thing that ended my DD season as well (but at another school).


----------



## outside! (May 25, 2021)

sdklutz said:


> lol - not soccer related, something else that would cause the whole team to not be able to play. Same thing that ended my DD season as well (but at another school).


So aliens then.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2021)

sdklutz said:


> lol - not soccer related, something else that would cause the whole team to not be able to play. Same thing that ended my DD season as well (but at another school).


I have no idea from reading the CIF result or Maxpreps report.  

So my mind started inventing some
-covid exposure
-no money in the budget that long a bus trip
-It's always too hot in El Cento
-club commitments
-too many players called up to the U20 team

-etc


----------



## twoclubpapa (May 25, 2021)

espola said:


> I have no idea from reading the CIF result or Maxpreps report.
> 
> So my mind started inventing some
> -covid exposure
> ...


Other guesses:
Ineligible player used in earlier playoff game


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 25, 2021)

twoclubpapa said:


> Other guesses:
> Ineligible player used in earlier playoff game


My guess…..Asymptotic player tested positive for the Rona


----------



## ToonArmy (May 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah that boys came out firing on all cylinders:  two goals scored within the first 5 minutes and it was 4-0 after 20.   2nd half was better for Godinez and they hit the post at least once I recall.
> 
> Public school vs private for the championship.   Who your routing for?   Loyola is a good team and it was 1-1 in preseason.


Rooting for the public schools. That's what high school sports is about right, in these days of travel ball, playing with your hometown friends your old rec ball teamates?


----------



## crush (May 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah that boys came out firing on all cylinders:  two goals scored within the first 5 minutes and it was 4-0 after 20.   2nd half was better for Godinez and they hit the post at least once I recall.
> 
> Public school vs private for the championship.   Who your routing for?   Loyola is a good team and it was 1-1 in preseason.


I will always root for public.  It's David vs Goliath.  Good luck to all the teams


----------



## Dominic (May 25, 2021)

Mira Costa is where? They are doing very well in the playoffs.

Santa Monica plays for the championship this weekend in DIV 4 boys


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 25, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Mira Costa is where? They are doing very well in the playoffs.
> 
> Santa Monica plays for the championship this weekend in DIV 4 boys


Manhattan Beach


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 26, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you know what the forfeit was about?


Yes


----------



## Own Goal (May 26, 2021)

It’s been an interesting season for sure, but happy for DD’s team as they are headed to the finals.


----------



## justneededaname (May 26, 2021)

outside! said:


> Son's team made their first appearance ever in Open Division. They lost in the first round. My son said that it was one of the ugliest games of soccer he had ever participated in with lots of boot ball from both sides. The other team had a player get a red card. The player tried to stop one of our players from returning the ball to the center circle after a goal (it looked like he was going in for a tackle). Another of our players pushed him away, so the opposing player kicked our player. Now he gets to sit out the rest of the playoffs. Smart. It all could have been avoided if the ref would have blown his whistle and issued a yellow or two right after the goal was scored and there was a scuffle in the goal.


My son got to play them last night. We lost on PKs. Their goalie was insanely good last night. He deserved to win and the rest were along for the ride. He had an amazing save on a shot from my son with about minute left that sent it to PKs. 

I have seen a lot of club teams that play a very similar style. Heat FC, Downtown SC, Pumas... When kids spend all their time in the DA (short for MLS Next/ECNL) they don't see a lot of that. 

Your son's team is a lot better then some of their scores.


----------



## Dominic (May 28, 2021)

Any finals being streamed?


----------



## lafalafa (May 28, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Any finals being streamed?


Yes

D1: Loyola at Mira Costa








						Prep Zone: Boys D1 Soccer Final: Loyola at Mira Costa
					

Bally Sports




					www.ballysports.com
				




D3: Salesian Vs Norte Vista








						2021 CIF Southern Section Div. 3 Boys Soccer Final Salesian vs. Norte Vista - 05/29/2021 | Live & On Demand
					

Watch high school sports and events nationwide, live and on demand, via the NFHS Network. Stream regular season and playoffs online from anywhere.




					www.nfhsnetwork.com
				




Most of the girls finals are on NFHS but you need subscription.


----------



## Lodan36 (May 29, 2021)

King girls won their cif championship...next is state playoffs...


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow what a game and night to capture the schools first boys CIF championship ever at home.

 After 28 years of teaching match the head coach and his family and all the coaches really taught and motivated the players through it all.  The punk rock style might not be for everyone buts works for this group.

Today's regional champions game vs the City section runner up should another good one, let's keep on going to the semis and finals.

Congratulations to the other local team Salesian for the win in D3 and so glad everyone was able to participate this season.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398510339000471552


----------



## outside! (Jun 1, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> My son got to play them last night. We lost on PKs. Their goalie was insanely good last night. He deserved to win and the rest were along for the ride. He had an amazing save on a shot from my son with about minute left that sent it to PKs.
> 
> I have seen a lot of club teams that play a very similar style. Heat FC, Downtown SC, Pumas... When kids spend all their time in the DA (short for MLS Next/ECNL) they don't see a lot of that.
> 
> Your son's team is a lot better then some of their scores.


Thanks. I thought the team with the best players by far was St. Augustine. Not sure what happened, but I wonder if it was a coaching issue.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 1, 2021)

outside! said:


> Thanks. I thought the team with the best players by far was St. Augustine. Not sure what happened, but I wonder if it was a coaching issue.


Definitely not a coaching issue. Any other goalie Saints faced this year and the game is 4-1 Saints. That kid is amazing and I love that he plays for FC Heat and not one of the big name clubs. Once the game goes to PKs anyone can win. 

It was a good year for Saints with the breakup of the DA. A solid set of seniors that had never played high school before, plus a core of younger players to build on. Of the four players who played as the front three, three of them are 05s. Two freshman and a sophomore. With how much fun they have had this season as a group, I am certain they are all going to keep playing high school, no matter what kind of push back they get from their club coaches.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 1, 2021)

Lodan36 said:


> King girls won their cif championship...next is state playoffs...


Congrats on the win.   My daughter enjoyed playing against you guys in league.   Appreciated that your coach told her she had a good game against you guys.


----------



## Lodan36 (Jun 1, 2021)

Congratulations to Buena high girls team on the win against King....even though our run is over it was a heck of a season...


----------



## Dominic (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone's team still in the hunt?


----------



## Dominic (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone's team still in the hunt?



			2021 CIF SoCal Regional Soccer Championship Brackets -  California Interscholastic Federation


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 2, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Anyone's team still in the hunt?
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 CIF SoCal Regional Soccer Championship Brackets -  California Interscholastic Federation


Yup we advanced in PK's last night and play Thursday in the semis. 

 3 out of the 4 D1 boys games went to PK's and we play Servite who also won in PK's.

Another home game is priceless some of these boys have been playing together since age 7-8 way back in the AYSO days.  What a great run for the neighborhood kids.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 2, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Anyone's team still in the hunt?


St. Augustine's DII boys advanced beating the number 1 seed last night. Happy to play Valencia tomorrow and not have to drive up to Tulare.


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 2, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> St. Augustine's DII boys advanced beating the number 1 seed last night. Happy to play Valencia tomorrow and not have to drive up to Tulare.


Yikes, even that is a long drive.  Kind of crazy to me that they don't have teams meet in the middle on these games when it's SD v. LA.  Good luck.


----------



## BruceDern (Jun 2, 2021)

twoclubpapa said:


> Other guesses:
> Ineligible player used in earlier playoff game


Bingo


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 2, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> Yikes, even that is a long drive.  Kind of crazy to me that they don't have teams meet in the middle on these games when it's SD v. LA.  Good luck.


Aliso Niguel was a great host last night. Did it up right. Played the game in the stadium at Great Park. Someone sang the national anthem, they introduced the starting lineups and even pronounced my boy's name right. 

Only complaint was when he scored the announcers gave the credit to a different player. They play on the same club team, so the parents had a good laugh.


----------



## Frank (Jun 2, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Aliso Niguel was a great host last night. Did it up right. Played the game in the stadium at Great Park. Someone sang the national anthem, they introduced the starting lineups and even pronounced my boy's name right.
> 
> Only complaint was when he scored the announcers gave the credit to a different player. They play on the same club team, so the parents had a good laugh.


2nd goal was an own goal.  FYI


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 2, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Aliso Niguel was a great host last night. Did it up right. Played the game in the stadium at Great Park. Someone sang the national anthem, they introduced the starting lineups and even pronounced my boy's name right.
> 
> Only complaint was when he scored the announcers gave the credit to a different player. They play on the same club team, so the parents had a good laugh.


Very cool they played there and I think that's a reasonable drive.  I do wish they'd think more though about making anyone do a 2+ hour drive. Saints are in finals, right? Making it to north LA by 4 p.m. for a 5 p.m. kickoff is going to be a challenge.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 2, 2021)

Frank said:


> 2nd goal was an own goal.  FYI


I know. It looked like it hurt. My son scored the first one.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 2, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> Very cool they played there and I think that's a reasonable drive.  I do wish they'd think more though about making anyone do a 2+ hour drive. Saints are in finals, right? Making it to north LA by 4 p.m. for a 5 p.m. kickoff is going to be a challenge.


This is the semifinals. The team bus is leaving Saints at 1:30. Our family is planning on hitting the road at 2.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 4, 2021)

Wow what a game and way to close out our home game streak with a 1-0 win vs Servite to reach the regional final vs the #1 seed 1pm @ Birmingham.  

CIF City Section vs Southern Section D1 on Saturday to see who's the best HS team in Socal. 

Who you routing for? We're a little banged up but playing your final HS game for a championship is very special and the boys are loving this last run and challenges.

Graduations and good luck to all the teams playing Saturday. We're routing for our friends at Salesian vs Norte Vista in there rematch of the SS final.


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jun 4, 2021)

Go Costa! 



lafalafa said:


> Wow what a game and way to close out our home game streak with a 1-0 win vs Servite to reach the regional final vs the #1 seed 1pm @ Birmingham.
> 
> CIF City Section vs Southern Section D1 on Saturday to see who's the best HS team in Socal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominic (Jun 4, 2021)

Div 4 is a rematch of Santa Monica vs Palmdale . Palmdale won the first one 4-1 a week ago.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 5, 2021)

Storybook finish down 0-1,2-1,3-2 to tie 3-3 and go into OT and get the golden


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401300134713978885
Wow....what a day and prom night to remember


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 5, 2021)

St Augustine wins the Boys DII 1-0. Only goal of the game was scored by a freshman!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401271684963790853
Great end to an amazing year.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Storybook finish down 0-1,2-1,3-2 to tie 3-3 and go into OT and get the golden
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401300134713978885
> Wow....what a day and prom night to remember


Congrats!!!!!!   What’s win


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Congrats!!!!!!   What’s win


Thanks for the seniors what a what to go:  









						Mira Costa rallies three times to beat Birmingham for soccer title
					

Mira Costa High erased three one-goal deficits to beat Birmingham on Saturday for the Southern California regional boys' soccer title.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## full90 (Jun 8, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> St Augustine wins the Boys DII 1-0. Only goal of the game was scored by a freshman!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401271684963790853
> Great end to an amazing year.


will your son stay at Albion next year? They’re definitely making it sound like they won’t allow high school next year for their mlsnext teams. Maybe they are bluffing. Or will he move?
The no high school soccer thing is so dumb. Glad Albion bent this spring. Maybe they will continue to?


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 8, 2021)

full90 said:


> will your son stay at Albion next year? They’re definitely making it sound like they won’t allow high school next year for their mlsnext teams. Maybe they are bluffing. Or will he move?
> The no high school soccer thing is so dumb. Glad Albion bent this spring. Maybe they will continue to?


My son actually left Albion last June for exactly that reason. They said no high school. He is a multiple sport kid and also wanted to play high school football, so he did not try to get them to bend, he just left. Like many schools there is a local club where a lot of the Saints boys play. He now plays on that team. The level is a lot lower, but he has a good time.

After watching him play a season of high school, I am a firm believer. It is so completely different from club from a social perspective that the soccer almost doesn't matter. Team and friends and school. It is just a great experience. Early in the season he scored a sweet goal against Torrey Pines. The next morning 5 coaches showed up at his English class, asked to see him for a few minutes and then talked to him about how he needed to not let it go to his head and how he needed to make sure he kept working hard on the field and in class. It is the kind of personal attention and knowing that people are watching out for you that you just can't get from your one club coach.

There were some seniors on the Albion 03s on the team as well. Albion made a stink when they played. But in the end, the boys chose their school. Club was almost over for them anyway. 

That said, we spent many good years at Albion. He had a great coaches and unforgettable experiences. While our family is doing other things, we'll be Albion forever.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 9, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Div 4 is a rematch of Santa Monica vs Palmdale . Palmdale won the first one 4-1 a week ago.


Santa Monica beat Palmdale 3-2 on their turf. Humility is important.


----------

